# clomid therapy



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

what is clomid therapy ?

noob question but i couldnt find the answer in the stickies =[


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2010)

Clomid is a drug that is used post cycle to restart your hormones.


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

thank you for not insulting me and giving me a great answer =]


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

sorry to annoy you but 
if i were to do test E i would start clomid 18days after last injection?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 7, 2010)

mumuownsu said:


> sorry to annoy you but
> if i were to do test E i would start clomid 18days after last injection?



Yeah there is some debate about the exact amount of days to begin clomid therapy (Post cycle therapy) but between 2-3 weeks should suffice. The answer also depends on how long you have been running your test and how high of a dose.


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 8, 2010)

like 500mg for 10weeks first cycle


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 8, 2010)

Read this entire thread dude, 2-3 times.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2010)

mumuownsu said:


> sorry to annoy you but
> if i were to do test E i would start clomid 18days after last injection?


 10 days is when I would start the clomid.


----------



## Emyr (Dec 8, 2010)

Clomid is great for pct, and yes as above posters said 10-14 days is good


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks guys! 
^^


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 8, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]
with aromasin im planning on taking it if gyno or bloating side effects occure? is that good?
[/FONT]


----------



## cheappinz (Dec 8, 2010)

pretty body chronic...


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 9, 2010)

?


----------

